# 2019 3 Series European Delivery



## timbuck2 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey all,

So it's been pretty heavily rumored that the new g20 platform 3 series will begin production in November of this year. We also know that BMW opened a massive new plant in Mexico specifically for the 3 series, but they have also moved South Africa production away from the US spec 3 series. Has there been any word from BMW if they will continue to produce some US spec 3 series in Germany, and thus still offer European delivery? Looking to do a ED next summer, and I'm really hoping the 3 series is still an option!


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

I can assure you that as long as the 3-series continues to be made in Germany and the Euro Delivery program exists, you'll be able to ED a 3-series. You mention "US-spec 3-series" but it's never been the case with the 3-series that BMW has done anything significantly different for the U.S.-version (other than maybe a few things such as emissions). The 3-series that they build for Europe may have some options and engine choices that are unavailable to you as a U.S. buyer, but there's likely nothing they're doing for the U.S. version that they're not also offering to their European customers.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

aardvark said:


> I can assure you that as long as the 3-series continues to be made in Germany and the Euro Delivery program exists, you'll be able to ED a 3-series. .


I wouldn't be so confident.

Mercedes makes C class cars in Germany. It also makes them in the U.S. You cannot get European delivery of a C class car for the US market. They want you to get a US built one. They are unwilling to even allow a few European deliveries of the C class.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dave 20T said:


> Mercedes makes C class cars in Germany. It also makes them in the U.S. You cannot get European delivery of a C class car for the US market. They want you to get a US built one. They are unwilling to even allow a few European deliveries of the C class.


MBUSA's European Delivery program is available on C-Class Coupe (C205) and Cabriolet (A205), but not sedan (W205).

AFAIK, all U.S. market W205 are assembled either at MBUSI in Alabama or the MBSA plant in East London, South Africa. C205 and A205 for U.S. are assembled in Bremen.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Okay, you guys bring up a fair point. If the Mexico plant ends up handling 100% of U.S.-bound 3-series production, then, yes, ED for that model could be scotched. 
I will tweak my earlier statement a bit. As long as some U.S.-bound 3-series cars continue to be made in Germany and the Euro Delivery program exists, you'll be able to ED a 3-series.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

I guess I'm used to the status quo in which U.S.-destined 3 series were coming from at least two but sometimes as many as four different factories: Munich and Rosslyn, plus Regensburg and Dingolfing. If Mexico handles 100%, then we're looking at a much different situation.


----------



## Santorini Blue (Apr 7, 2014)

3 series from Mexico will not be the 3 series from Germany. Interiors will be the quality of the Spartanburg SUVs. It will be built for the US just like the Passat and I'll bet even money we'll never see a wagon again.
I'm just wondering how they'll fill the production capacity in Munich. Presently just 3 series sedans, wagons and 4 series coupes and convertibles. 
After the changeover, the difference between our 3s and 4s will be dramatic and I doubt we'll be able to ED the 3.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Santorini Blue said:


> 3 series from Mexico will not be the 3 series from Germany. *Interiors will be the quality of the Spartanburg SUVs.* It will be built for the US just like the Passat and I'll bet even money we'll never see a wagon again.
> I'm just wondering how they'll fill the production capacity in Munich. Presently just 3 series sedans, wagons and 4 series coupes and convertibles.
> After the changeover, the difference between our 3s and 4s will be dramatic and I doubt we'll be able to ED the 3.


What do you mean by "interiors will be the quality of spartanburg SUVs"? I have both a 2016 X5 (built in spartanburg) and a 2016 435 (pretty sure it was built in dingolfing). I see no difference in fit and finish. The only difference is, the X5 interior is more luxurious (like a 5 series) than the 3/4.

Its hard to read intent on a statement like you made above, but it didnt "feel" like you ment that "3 series from mexico will be more luxurious like the X5s built in spartanburg"... hence why I am asking.


----------



## Santorini Blue (Apr 7, 2014)

jjrandorin said:


> What do you mean by "interiors will be the quality of spartanburg SUVs"?


I don't think the stitching on the SUVs stack up to the quality of the cars coming out of Germany.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Santorini Blue said:


> I don't think the stitching on the SUVs stack up to the quality of the cars coming out of Germany.


X5 (F15) has a higher quality interior than any F3x car. To a certain extent, this applies to X3 (G01) versus F3x as well. Assembly plant location isn't the differentiating factor here; F3x cars assembled in Rosslyn exhibit interior quality that's identical to a similarly equipped F3x assembled in Munich, Regensburg, or Dingolfing.

As jjrandorin mentioned, X5 in particular is a more luxury oriented vehicle and should have a much nicer interior (which it does).


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Santorini Blue said:


> I'm just wondering how they'll fill the production capacity in Munich. Presently just 3 series sedans, wagons and 4 series coupes and convertibles.
> After the changeover, the difference between our 3s and 4s will be dramatic and I doubt we'll be able to ED the 3.


Munich manufacturers M4 coupe (2018 MY), 3 series, amoung other BMW's

Regensburg manufacturers M3 sedan, M4 convertible, 4 series coupe and convertible, and other BMW's (X1 & X2). M4 coupe (MY 2019) is shifting back to Regensburg with end of of F30 production.

The M3 will continue to be manufactured in Germany (G80), the G20 is another story as especially with the threat of tariffs, the 3 series being the most popular BMW NA model, it makes sense for Mexico production.

BMW could probably shift if need US X production to Munich if Trump follows through on the tariff threat, as most BMW's will be based on CLAR.

Attached is MY 2019 production schedule for manufacturing location.


----------



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry I am one who was never impressed by the new X3 interior. Sub par at best imo. I am also concerned about Mexico built BMWs. I hope they don't pull an Audi and downgrade quality. Let's face it, a German company will never make.the same car better in Mexico, or any other country.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

openwheelracing said:


> Let's face it, a German company will never make.the same car better in Mexico, or any other country.


They won't make it worse either. The last time a BMW assembly plant won the J.D. Power IQS Platinum Award among all assembly plants globally, it was Rosslyn in 2015. Dingolfing line 01 won the Silver Award in that survey.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Dave 20T said:


> I wouldn't be so confident.
> 
> Mercedes makes C class cars in Germany. It also makes them in the U.S. You cannot get European delivery of a C class car for the US market. They want you to get a US built one. They are unwilling to even allow a few European deliveries of the C class.


Not too sure where you are getting your info, but according to MB's own website and an SA at Chandler MB you can do an ED C Class Coupes and Convertibles 
https://www.mbusa.com/mercedes/enthusiast/european_delivery/vehicles


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Eagle11 said:


> Not too sure where you are getting your info, but according to MB's own website and an SA at Chandler MB you can do an ED C Class Coupes and Convertibles
> https://www.mbusa.com/mercedes/enthusiast/european_delivery/vehicles


As mentioned in post #4, U.S. market C-Class Sedan is sourced exclusively from MBUSI (Alabama) and MBSA (East London, South Africa), whereas C-Class Coupe & Cabriolet for this market are assembled exclusively in Bremen. That's why MBUSA's ED program is offered for the latter but not the former.


----------

